# National Jukebox



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Many of those old snap-crackle-pop recordings you know and love are coming to a free-play jukebox near you. Read all about it.

http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/05/9-of-the-best-recordings-from-the-library-of-congress-new-music-service/238749/


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting!...Fascinating Rhythm is awesome!...and you press play on all of them at different times you get quite the clutter but a very cool one at that...thanks, again


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

mcamacho said:


> Thanks for posting!...Fascinating Rhythm is awesome!...and you press play on all of them at different times you get quite the clutter but a very cool one at that...thanks, again


You're most welcome. The response has been impressive--something for everyone.

"In the first two days more than a million people logged on."

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304066504576343394046637256.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, yeah, the Original Dixieland Jazz Band!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

mcamacho said:


> Thanks for posting!...Fascinating Rhythm is awesome!...


That's some tight ensemble work - especially for the days of one-take recordings. I'm guessing that's Bix on the trumpet.


----------

